
Researchers debunk 'five-second rule' - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/5076.html
======
dalke
It was debunked years ago. [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Five-
second_rule](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Five-second_rule) . In addition to
the links given there, [http://www.aston.ac.uk/news/releases/2014/march/five-
second-...](http://www.aston.ac.uk/news/releases/2014/march/five-second-food-
rule-does-exist/) .

Though as this new paper points out: "The rule has been explored by a single
study in the published literature and on at least two television shows.
Results from two academic laboratories have been shared through press release,
but remain unpublished." That second URL is not peer-reviewed, and may be one
of those press release results.

